# Willow Creek trespass



## Patches (Jul 14, 2004)

This is to inform all that the takeout to the Willow Creek run near Steamboat as described in Colorado Rivers and Creeks on p. 267 is not legal and is trespassing to those that do so without permission of the landowner. It is private property and so is the parking area near there. The landowner has also strung barbed wire across sections of lower Willow. This is not to behead boaters but to keep his cattle on his land and not on the adjacant Forest Service land. Said landowner would also like to inform the boating public that the takeout for the Lower Elk as described in our book on the map on page 263 at the intersection of the Elk and Routt County RD#129 is also private property.
As soon as we get the beta on some legal takeouts for these runs we will let you know.


----------



## pburger (Mar 7, 2004)

*I checked with Routt County Roads and Bridges*

I checked with Routt County Roads and Bridges after a nasty note was left on my car at the Lower Elk takeout. They said that the County Right of Way extends thirty feet from the center line of the road (CR 129). I haven't gone back up there with a tape measure yet, but I am pretty sure that if you "hug the bridge" when you take out, you will be on the Right of Way. I am not sure if there is enough room to park there and still be on the Right of Way though.

Am I correct in assuming that we can use the County Right of Way as a legal take out?

Tony


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

This has been a long standing issue that has never been persued. It would be great if American Whitewater could get involved and help with river access. It's all speculation until lawyers get involved. Hopefully AW can help this land owner understand our perspective. I know that whenever I've been up there we've been very conscientious of the land that we were on. Isn't there a local AW rep that surfs the buzz?


----------



## routter (Mar 10, 2004)

As a Steamboater I know the fellow of whom you speak. He's generally pretty nice, but that being said he has never shown ANY inclination towards accomadating a convenient take-out. Added to that, what most of us have gleaned up here is that he pretty much considers Willow to be HIS creek. Anytime he's been cruising the take-out by the briidge when we're there he's just assumed that we've been floating the Elk as Willow's "on my property."

Easments and access aside this rationally shouldn't be such a contentious issue as Willow's season has lately only ben about a week long. I'd hope the landowner could see that just a touch of tolerance could go a long way.


----------

